# General > Motoring >  Chrysler Cruiser for sale

## Wise Old Owl

Oct 2006.  Diesel.  Used for demos till I bought it in Oct 2007 with 15,000 mls on clock.  Only 31,000 now.  Mobility problem forces sale.  Clutch, alternator, brakes, and battery replaced fairly recently.  MOT till October 2019.  Lovely, roomy car.  E-mail joanmacraebrora@gmail.com

----------

